# Graphic Card 5670 vs 6570



## manoprabhu77 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Guys
            I need a Graphic card for my cousin. I am in a confusion to choose my Max budget is 5k. 

I shot listed the below

SAPPHIRE HD 6570 1GB DDR3 - 4700/-
Sapphire HD 5670 512MB  GDDR - 4300/- 

Which one to choose from above 
is there any noticable perfomance between 1 GB DDR3 to 512 GB GDDR5

I am tend to buy DDR3 but I am not able to find any benchmark on this. 

So can anyone help me which is good. 
___________________________________
AMD X6 1090T|| Gigabyte 880GM MB||1 TB Seagate HDD||4 GB DDR3 Transcend RAM||Corsair 450VX||AOC 20 LED


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 6, 2011)

both are equal, go for 6570 1GB

AMD Radeon HD 6670 & HD 6570 Review - Page 1 - Introduction


----------



## saswat23 (May 6, 2011)

Check the comparision here:
Radeon HD 5670 vs Radeon HD 6570 (OEM) 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

IMO, go for HD5670.


----------



## doomgiver (May 6, 2011)

DONT GO FOR 1 GB DDR3

BUY THE ONE WITH DDR5 RAM.

dont go by the size of the memory, ddr5 is WAAAY better than ddr3.

the performance gain will be greatly visible.
the size of ram does not count for such a low end gfx. better stick with smaller, faster gfx memory, rather than slower one.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

Go for HD5670 512MB GDDR5 version.


----------



## manoprabhu77 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Guys
             Thanks for your replies . 

Today I looked that SMC is selling MSI HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 for 5500/- so it is just 500 buks more than my budget. So is this a good offer?.

Also my cousin is using corsair VX450 PSU is this PSU support this Card?. 

If the card is fine I will place the order today itself. Can any one Help me on this wheather I choose HD 6670 GDDR5 - 5500/- or HD 5670 512 GDDR5 - 4500/- 

is the 1000 bucks price difference really make a worth.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 9, 2011)

Go for 5670 DDR5 flavor.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

manoprabhu77 said:


> Hi Guys
> Thanks for your replies .
> 
> Today I looked that SMC is selling MSI HD 6670 1 GB DDR5 for 5500/- so it is just 500 buks more than my budget. So is this a good offer?.
> ...



HD6670 is better than HD5670 - you will get performance almost close to a HD5750 and with less power consumption.

So go for HD6670 - it's worth the extra money.

VX450W is more than enough to power a HD6670.


----------



## saswat23 (May 10, 2011)

Though both have almost similar perfomance but 6670 will be a better choice.
Check it here:
Radeon HD 5670 vs Radeon HD 6670 (OEM) 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

yes, VX-450 is enough for 6670.


----------



## rajan1311 (May 10, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> DONT GO FOR 1 GB DDR3
> 
> BUY THE ONE WITH DDR5 RAM.
> 
> ...





topgear said:


> Go for HD5670 512MB GDDR5 version.





furious_gamer said:


> Go for 5670 DDR5 flavor.



why? The HD 6570 has extra shaders that covers up....both have very similar performance, but the HD 6570 consumes even lesser power..

But as Topgear said, better get the 6670 for Rs5500 odd as its slightly (~15%) faster than the other two..but its nowhere near th 5750...


----------



## manoprabhu77 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help, guys 

I deceided to go for 6670 for 5500/- 

Thanks for all your support


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

That's a wise decision. 6670 is a good card for its price-point. Do post pictures and benchmark results here after the purchase:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

@ *rajan1311* - HD6570 *GDDR3* version has lower performance compared to HD5670 *GDDR5* version

When OCed HD6670 can reach the performance level of a stock HD5750 but keep in mind that HD6670 power requirement is lower than HD5750 and that's why it does not requires a separate power connector.


----------



## kunaltech (May 12, 2011)

Hello Friends

I have purchased nfs hot pursuit for PC so kindly suggest me the best Graphic card 

thanks


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2011)

^^  Start a new thread with your PC spec and budget ?


----------



## saswat23 (May 13, 2011)

Budget with the best graphics card under it:
Radeon 5450 at 2.5k
Radeon 4650 at 2.9k
Radeon 4670 at 3.3k
MOST PREFFERED CARDs:
Radeon 5570 at 3.7k
Radeon 5670 at 4.5k
Radeon 6670 at 5.5k
Radeon 5750 at 6.2k
Radeon 5770 at 7.2k
Radeon 6850 at 9.4k
Also you require good PSU to suppot these cards.
So, better post your budget, your PC specs especially ur monitor and its resolution and the PSU-SMPS you have.


----------



## vaibhav23 (May 13, 2011)

which is the best graphics card for 3.5k


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

^^ gaming graphics card? None. Anything below 5570 & the power of gpu gets too low even for old game.

Heck, Even my 1 yr old gpu can't run most games @ HD resolution if you set the graphics details as hig/ultrahigh.


----------

